# What graphics card should I buy for my system? (want to play gta5, arkham knight, witcher 3)



## hames1989 (Jul 14, 2015)

*My System:*

CPU: AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300, Black Edition

MoBo: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard

Ram: 8gb (4*2) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB 

HDD: WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal

PSU: Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU

Display: Dell E2014H 19.5 inches LED

Optical Drive: Samsung DvD writer

My Budget is around 15k, I will be in Delhi (Nehru Place) next week. So far I liked Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card
Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com
Suggest me best Nehru place shops to buy graphics card too


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 14, 2015)

SMC International


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

Get rid of that PSU though.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 14, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> *My System:*
> 
> CPU: AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300, Black Edition
> 
> ...



Your monitor is 720p i guess,so GTX 960 is more than enough for your config.

450w is enough for 960 based pc.But corsair vs series is cheapest quality of all.It will run but it is not recommended.Its better go for atleast Antec vp450p or safeside Vp550p.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 14, 2015)

thanks, I will definitely upgrade my PSU soon

I will upgrade PSU ASAP


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Your monitor is 720p i guess,so GTX 960 is more than enough for your config.
> 
> 450w is enough for 960 based pc.But corsair vs series is cheapest quality of all.It will run but it is not recommended.Its better go for atleast Antec vp450p or safeside Vp550p.



It's a 900P monitor.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> It's a 900P monitor.


GTX 960 is more than enough for 900p.


----------



## panwala95 (Jul 15, 2015)

bssunil said:


> SMC International


I would definitely prefer cost to cost in nehru place for graphic cards since they are the official resellers of nvidia products in india


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2015)

Official Reseller ? Hmm, Lots of others are on the list as well. I think it's kinda certificate kinda thing that you can obtain by paying a certain amount to show your name on Nvidia's website as a distributor.


----------



## panwala95 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyways atleast the fact that nvidias website lists there shop is reason itself to trust them with nvidia products (for me atleast)


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 16, 2015)

I will be at nehru place next weekend, planning to buy ASUS STRIX GTX 960 2GB


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> I will be at nehru place next weekend, planning to buy ASUS STRIX GTX 960 2GB



Asus GTX 960 for 15k on Amazon lightning deal.Do check out.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Asus GTX 960 for 15k on Amazon lightning deal.Do check out.



Getting this error while checking out in Amazon.in

*i.imgur.com/754LNKW.png


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

thats a very good deal brother!


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

The quotation I got from Nehru place is 17k,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> The quotation I got from Nehru place is 17k,



From mdcomputers.in you will get Zotac GTX960 4GB version @ 17.9k

So get it from there.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

and its amazon fulfilled too

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah!! I ordered !! thanks alot rajesh bhai


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Getting this error while checking out in Amazon.in
> 
> *i.imgur.com/754LNKW.png



I'm unable to pay online,says insufficient merchant information.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

the offer is gone, refresh it


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> the offer is gone, refresh it



no its not.If you placed an ordere then you won't see it.I ordered but it says payment option will be available after 15min.I don't understand whats wrong with payment.

Only 18% claimed.

- - - Updated - - -



hames1989 said:


> and its amazon fulfilled too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yeah!! I ordered !! thanks alot rajesh bhai




Did you order COD or paid online. ?


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> no its not.If you placed an ordere then you won't see it.I ordered but it says payment option will be available after 15min.I don't understand whats wrong with payment.
> 
> Only 18% claimed.



You are right, its listed in available deals, only 18% claimed, yet it says claimed! still 2 hrs remaining, it may change

- - - Updated - - -



rajesh00 said:


> no its not.If you placed an ordere then you won't see it.I ordered but it says payment option will be available after 15min.I don't understand whats wrong with payment.
> 
> Only 18% claimed.
> 
> ...



Cash On Delivery


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> You are right, its listed in available deals, only 18% claimed, yet it says claimed! still 2 hrs remaining, it may change



Mine shows order received but under processing for payment

- - - Updated - - -



hames1989 said:


> You are right, its listed in available deals, only 18% claimed, yet it says claimed! still 2 hrs remaining, it may change
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thats why u got it..


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

you paid online? got mail from auto-confirm@amazon.in ?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> you paid online? got mail from auto-confirm@amazon.in ?



Done.Will receive by 23rd.Seems like im the last one.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats!! Seems like it!


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> Congrats!! Seems like it!



No word about freebie.Hope there is one.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> No word about freebie.Hope there is one.



Amazon.in: Questions And Answers: Is there any freebie game with it ?
batman arkham knight!!! have to download tho


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> Amazon.in: Questions And Answers: Is there any freebie game with it ?
> batman arkham knight!!! have to download tho




I think the date for freebie is over.And BAtman is not optimized well.

Gotta check nvidia site.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> I think the date for freebie is over.And BAtman is not optimized well.
> 
> Gotta check nvidia site.



That question is answered by a seller, today, its different than the one we ordered from, Yes the patch/fix is coming soon for that, Lets see what we get as a freebie or not


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Getting this error while checking out in Amazon.in
> 
> *i.imgur.com/754LNKW.png



Got it in the last 5 minutes
*i.imgur.com/fbJ7sPS.png

Here is my Order
*i.imgur.com/uGwG94K.png
Yahoooo.....


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Got it in the last 5 minutes
> *i.imgur.com/fbJ7sPS.png
> 
> Here is my Order
> ...


yay!  congrats sunil bhai,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> yay!  congrats sunil bhai,



Amazon just sold 5,40,000 worth of Asus Strix GTX960 2GB Cards today on Lightning Deal.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Amazon just sold 5,40,000 worth of Asus Strix GTX960 2GB Cards today on Lightning Deal.


wow! thats 36 cards


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Got it in the last 5 minutes
> *i.imgur.com/fbJ7sPS.png
> 
> Here is my Order
> ...



Looks like we all made it to grab the deal. 
Nvidia site shows only freebies for 970 and 980.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 23, 2015)

I am at nehru place right now, the price of asus gtx 960 strix, is 16500 on SMC international,


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 23, 2015)

at cost to cost, 15295 (tax excluding),  means add VAT and other


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Got the GTX 960 today.Everything is good.But no game redeem code inside.

BF4 50fps ultra
Witcher 2 65 fps max out without uber sampling
Dota 2 Reborn 100fps max out
SR4 80fps max out.

All @ 1080p.Yet to try new games.

So far Temp @ 55'C


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 23, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Got the GTX 960 today.Everything is good.But no game redeem code inside.
> 
> BF4 50fps ultra
> Witcher 2 65 fps max out without uber sampling
> ...


did you asked the seller, abt the card? may be he can email


----------



## Shah (Jul 23, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Got the GTX 960 today.Everything is good.But no game redeem code inside.
> 
> BF4 50fps ultra
> Witcher 2 65 fps max out without uber sampling
> ...



You can get the code from here *redeem.geforce.com/en-in/invoice-information

It may take a few days after you submit the form to receive the code via email.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 24, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> did you asked the seller, abt the card? may be he can email



Yup.Already mailed both amazon and seller,no reply yet.

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> You can get the code from here *redeem.geforce.com/en-in/invoice-information
> 
> It may take a few days after you submit the form to receive the code via email.



Already filled information.But not sure if i get the code or not.


----------



## Shah (Jul 24, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Already filled information.But not sure if i get the code or not.



It may take up to 7 working days. I received my code on 5th day or so. When did you submit that form?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shah said:


> It may take up to 7 working days. I received my code on 5th day or so. When did you submit that form?



Yesterday.

What Nvidia says is Witcher 3 is a coupon code comes in the box or with *SOME *retailers and Batman through online submission. Last date is July 1 or untill codes last.So witcher 3 is gone. If lucky gets batman AK else screw nvidia promo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> What Nvidia says is Witcher 3 is a coupon code comes in the box or with *SOME *retailers and Batman through online submission. Last date is June 1 or untill codes last.So witcher 3 is gone. If lucky gets batman AK else screw nvidia promo.



Ask them for Witcher 3 as Arkham Knight (PC) is fcuked up as of now. Even GTX 970 can't run it smoothly or glitch free.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats on your purchases guys  

I got Arkham Knight and The Witcher 3 with my 970. I had to email Nvidia with my invoice. Took a couple of days to get my codes. But the offer ended on June 29th. 

There's a new offer for Metal Gear Solid 5 : The Phantom Pain.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 24, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Congrats on your purchases guys
> 
> I got Arkham Knight and The Witcher 3 with my 970. I had to email Nvidia with my invoice. Took a couple of days to get my codes. But the offer ended on June 29th.
> 
> There's a new offer for Metal Gear Solid 5 : The Phantom Pain.



Those games are for 970 and 980.I think 960 offer is ended.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them for Witcher 3 as Arkham Knight (PC) is fcuked up as of now. Even GTX 970 can't run it smoothly or glitch free.



I only see phantom pain and batman in game list when filling purchase info.

No reply from Nvidia so far. 
Seller's reply was contact amazon.
Amazon says give us 2 days as we working on it to figure it out.

I don't think there will be any game code for GTX 960 users.Seems like all codes are redeemed.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 24, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Those games are for 970 and 980.I think 960 offer is ended.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Those games were for 960, 970 and 980.


----------



## Shah (Jul 25, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> What Nvidia says is Witcher 3 is a coupon code comes in the box or with *SOME *retailers and Batman through online submission. Last date is July 1 or untill codes last.So witcher 3 is gone. If lucky gets batman AK else screw nvidia promo.



Well, the offer you were talking ended a few months ago itself as others have stated it(Witcher 3 for GTX 900 series and Arkham Knight for 970/980).  With the new offer you get only the Arkham Knight with GTX 900 series GPU.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Well, the offer you were talking ended a few months ago itself as others have stated it(Witcher 3 for GTX 900 series and Arkham Knight for 970/980).  With the new offer you get only the Arkham Knight with GTX 900 series GPU.




Yes, Offer for Witcher 3 is over.And also Amazon is not in the promo list.So even if there is any offer we won't get Witcher 3.

Only offer that left is through Submission and it has only 2 games Phantom pain and Batman AK,either 1 to choose.But both games are expected to release after September. I'm not sure they gonna send us redeem code. Some ppl didn't get the code even after 1 month

Just hoping for luck.

- - - Updated - - -



hames1989 said:


> and its amazon fulfilled too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yeah!! I ordered !! thanks alot rajesh bhai



Did you received the card?

Make sure you install Geforce experience,it will apply optimal settings for all games installed,that gives you lag free gaming with best settings.Ofcourse,you can also change settings ingame if you want.


----------



## Shah (Jul 26, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Yes, Offer for Witcher 3 is over.And also Amazon is not in the promo list.So even if there is any offer we won't get Witcher 3.
> 
> Only offer that left is through Submission and it has only 2 games Phantom pain and Batman AK,either 1 to choose.But both games are expected to release after September. *I'm not sure they gonna send us redeem code*. Some ppl didn't get the code even after 1 month
> 
> Just hoping for luck.



Guess, you have misunderstood. I have already redeemed Batman: Arkham Knight. As I have already told, I received the email only after 4 or 5 working days. Wait for a couple of days. If you don't receive any email with redemption link/code by that time, you can contact Nvidia support to get your code.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Guess, you have misunderstood. I have already redeemed Batman: Arkham Knight. As I have already told, I received the email only after 4 or 5 working days. Wait for a couple of days. If you don't receive any email with redemption link/code by that time, you can contact Nvidia support to get your code.



Ya,it may take some days hopefully.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 27, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Yes, Offer for Witcher 3 is over.And also Amazon is not in the promo list.So even if there is any offer we won't get Witcher 3.
> 
> Only offer that left is through Submission and it has only 2 games Phantom pain and Batman AK,either 1 to choose.But both games are expected to release after September. I'm not sure they gonna send us redeem code. Some ppl didn't get the code even after 1 month
> 
> ...



Geforce experience for tweaking game settings is a terrible idea! I never use it. It puts everything on Ultra with 4 times MSAA with Hairworks on high for Witcher 3 for 970 gtx. I can never get 60fps with those settings. 

The best thing I can recommend is to calibrate manually to see what gives you consistent 60fps, then go to the Nvidia control panel, turn on adaptive vsync and turn off vsync in the game's menu.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Geforce experience for tweaking game settings is a terrible idea! I never use it. It puts everything on Ultra with 4 times MSAA with Hairworks on high for Witcher 3 for 970 gtx. I can never get 60fps with those settings.
> 
> The best thing I can recommend is to calibrate manually to see what gives you consistent 60fps, then go to the Nvidia control panel, turn on adaptive vsync and turn off vsync in the game's menu.



No,its not about getting 60fps. Those settings are to get lag and stutter free gaming. Everything above 40fps is good.

Currently playing Shadow of mordor.The game always run between 45-55fps. min 40fps and max 70fps on gtx 960 with all ultra but texture quality to very high because of 2gb vram.I don't see any lag or stutter or stuck whatsoever.Game is pretty smooth.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jul 27, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> No,its not about getting 60fps. Those settings are to get lag and stutter free gaming. Everything above 40fps is good.
> 
> Currently playing Shadow of mordor.The game always run between 45-55fps. min 40fps and max 70fps on gtx 960 with all ultra but texture quality to very high because of 2gb vram.I don't see any lag or stutter or stuck whatsoever.Game is pretty smooth.



60fps at 1080p should be minimum, sorry. You scale everything based on that value. If not then 30 at 1080p. 

I don't think you understand how framerates work. You either go to 30 locked or 60 locked or 120 locked. You should double frames. Dropping a few frames here and there is fine. You don't fluctuate between 40 to 70. That's madness. What a pathetic gaming experience. Adaptive Vsync was invented to prevent that very thing from happening. 

Everyone knows that matching your games framerate and resolution to the display's refresh rate and resolution will give you the best experience possible.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 27, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> 60fps at 1080p should be minimum, sorry. You scale everything based on that value. If not then 30 at 1080p.
> 
> I don't think you understand how framerates work. You either go to 30 locked or 60 locked or 120 locked. You should double frames. Dropping a few frames here and there is fine. You don't fluctuate between 40 to 70. That's madness. What a pathetic gaming experience. Adaptive Vsync was invented to prevent that very thing from happening.
> 
> Everyone knows that matching your games framerate and resolution to the display's refresh rate and resolution will give you the best experience possible.



I said 40 is min and 70 is max but i didn't said all the time.I know, no matter how high is the fps, it only matches with screen refresh rate  
Frame fluctuation happens based on many things in game.you cannot get constant fps unless you set the graphic settings based on your GPU's capability or having a high end card.

As i can tell you,even at 40fps i didn't miss anything.These graphics settings are very minimal to notice but they effect fps drastically.


----------



## hames1989 (Jul 28, 2015)

recieved the card, my monitor is 900p and have a dvi(d) 24+1 and vga slot, the card has only hdmi and dvi(i) 24+5 slot, i used the adapter to connect the vga cable with card, now the resolution is messed up, geforce game ready driver is downloading, will it solve the problem >?

resolution stuck at 1280*1024, monitor showing as generic non pnp monitor


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 28, 2015)

hames1989 said:


> recieved the card, my monitor is 900p and have a dvi(d) 24+1 and vga slot, the card has only hdmi and dvi(i) 24+5 slot, i used the adapter to connect the vga cable with card, now the resolution is messed up, geforce game ready driver is downloading, will it solve the problem >?
> 
> resolution stuck at 1280*1024, monitor showing as generic non pnp monitor



Once graphics driver installed,it'll set to screen resolution.


----------



## Bhav (Sep 17, 2015)

have also having the same config but my monitor is 1080p i am confused between gtx 950 and gtx 960 which one one will be better for 1080p games like far cry 3 & 4 , crysis 2,3 and nfs rivals


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 17, 2015)

Bhav said:


> have also having the same config but my monitor is 1080p i am confused between gtx 950 and gtx 960 which one one will be better for 1080p games like far cry 3 & 4 , crysis 2,3 and nfs rivals


960 is the more powerful card. Even an overclocked 950 isn't as powerful as the 960.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> 960 is the more powerful card. Even an overclocked 950 isn't as powerful as the 960.



And then a GTX960 can be over-clocked too!


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> And then a GTX960 can be over-clocked too!


Exactly!


----------



## Bhav (Sep 18, 2015)

thanks for the  help asus strix version of 960


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 18, 2015)

Bhav said:


> thanks for the  help asus strix version of 960


Excellent choice. I have an Asus Strix 970.


----------



## rajesh00 (Sep 18, 2015)

GTX 960 is cheap and better.It does play all games but GTA 5 is poorly optimized,so u may experience some stuttering with 960 due to 2GB vram (i faced same even though i get 60fps constant and with 2.6GB vram )but i also saw some ppl have stuttering even with GTX 970..So its not right to say its due to 2GB vram,just poorly optomized.

I played Shadow of mordor at ultra settings and texture at very high even though it says less vram avalable..I got 40-43 fps constant in map1 and 35-40fps in map2. Vram usage was ~3GB still i don't see any lag or stutter(2 times i see lag but no stutter).Very well optimized game. I pushed that far coz i wanted to experience the graphics of SOM.


----------



## Bhav (Sep 18, 2015)

one last question is it worth to buy a 4 gb or should i buy 2 gb version 
after this i will buy my new card


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 18, 2015)

Bhav said:


> one last question is it worth to buy a 4 gb or should i buy 2 gb version
> after this i will buy my new card


4gb if you can afford it. More vram is always better.


----------



## rajesh00 (Sep 18, 2015)

Bhav said:


> one last question is it worth to buy a 4 gb or should i buy 2 gb version
> after this i will buy my new card



You may need 4GB VRAM in future but not necessary as of now.If this is your final card then get 4GB variant(if you have budget ) else u can get 2GB as of now and after 1 or 2yrs there will be better games that demand even better cards.But with 4GB you can pass VRAM issues but you hardly gain ~5fps over 2gb..

I must say Asus GTX 960 at 100% it reaches max of 65'c..Thats really great..I heard with AMD cards go as far as 80'c and ppl play at that temp.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 18, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> You may need 4GB VRAM in future but not necessary as of now.If this is your final card then get 4GB variant(if you have budget ) else u can get 2GB as of now and after 1 or 2yrs there will be better games that demand even better cards.But with 4GB you can pass VRAM issues but you hardly gain ~5fps over 2gb..


There are many games that use more than 2gb right now.


----------



## rajesh00 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> There are many games that use more than 2gb right now.



Yes.But with increase in settings, increases vram which also results low fps.Which is not good for card like GTX 960.

But You hardly notice any graphic detail..


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 18, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Yes.But with increase in settings, increases vram which also results low fps.Which is not good for card like GTX 960.
> 
> But You hardly notice any graphic detail..


Exactly. Increase in settings means increase in vram, therefore more vram the better. 

Never compromise on vram unless you can't afford it.

You do notice details in texture quality and resolution scaling.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2015)

Bhav said:


> one last question is it worth to buy a 4 gb or should i buy 2 gb version
> after this i will buy my new card



4GB version of GTX960 will be closer to 970 4GB in price. Better get a GTX 970 then.


----------



## Bhav (Sep 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> 4GB version of GTX960 will be closer to 970 4GB in price. Better get a GTX 970 then.



at md computers 960 4gb is 18900 and 970 4gb is 28350


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2015)

Bhav said:


> at md computers 960 4gb is 18900 and 970 4gb is 28350



Looks like a good deal.

You can get GTX 970 for 24k from Amazon.in. It's not in stock with the seller who provides discount.


----------

